# I need help on how to configure a controller in Unreal 2k4 ?



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

I need help on how to configure a controller in Unreal Tournament 2004? 

The only game i can get both a plug and play controller and a non plug and play one to work correctly in is on Halo.

My main probblem is i can not get the right thumbstick to have any sensitivity. I would rilly like to use a controller in Unreal 2k4. 

"I know that everyone thinks that why would i want to use a controller on the pc and that i will just get owned so for get about the controller."

But please help, i have and Air Flow plug and play controller made by NYKO and i have an Xbox Controler hooked up with a USB adapter. Both have same problem, the right tumbstick barly has any sensitivity to look around the maps with.

Thanks, to anyone that can help.
~Da Bob~


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

bobcoolos said:


> I need help on how to configure a controller in Unreal Tournament 2004?
> 
> The only game i can get both a plug and play controller and a non plug and play one to work correctly in is on Halo.
> 
> ...


Anyone, Plz? Ideas or suggestions?

*Sorry in advance if im not suppost to bump my thread.*


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

bumping poasts is fine. i dont know how to help you tho. sorry.

I have the game, but never thought of using a joypad. Ill ask my mate tho, he's just done it i think, at least he was going to on friday. ill post back tmz and tell you if he has.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

haplo210 said:


> bumping poasts is fine. i dont know how to help you tho. sorry.
> 
> I have the game, but never thought of using a joypad. Ill ask my mate tho, he's just done it i think, at least he was going to on friday. ill post back tmz and tell you if he has.


Hey, thanks. And im willing to buy the same product he has if needed. Im a big console gammer and i play the the Unreal Championship version on the Xbox. I just cant seem to play Unreal 2k4 and be as quick with out a controlller.


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

The only solution I can suggest is to buy a programmable controller such as those offered by Saitek. There's a profile available for download which you can edit to your liking.
http://www.saitek.com/uk/down/profiles.htm


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thats the best idea, my mate doesnt know how to do it either sorry.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Is there any way i can get a site that sells it from the United states. Im willing to buy one but it would be nice if I could get one from the US.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

bobcoolos said:


> Is there any way i can get a site that sells it from the United states. Im willing to buy one but it would be nice if I could get one from the US.


Sorry, never mind. I found it on Amazon.com and ordered a book with it to get the price upto $30 to get Free Shipping. I will be reciving the controller prolly by the end of the week. So i hope it works. I will reply back and let everyone know how it worked out.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I got the Saitek P2500 Controller today insatlled all the drivers and software.

And like the others, just a piece of junk. 

Im still open for Suggestions. I dont care about the money lost. Im just exstreamally un-happy that there are "NO" Controllers that will work properly.


~Da Bob~


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it possible to change the right-controller sensitivity via the gamepad control panel in Windows? Or did any of the controllers come with software than lets you change sensitivity settings?


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

I have the P2500 and play UT2004 and it works very well. I use the Nostromo N52 keypad myself and my son uses the P2500 when we play on lan. From the main menu select settings, then the input tab. Click on enable joystick and that is all. You configure the controller outside of UT2004 by using the Profile editor. If you download the profile for UT 2003/04 from the saitek site and follow the directions for adding to your profile list that will get you going. You can then make changes to that profile if you so desire. If you find the controller isn't working once you start the game try pressing the digital button to switch it back to analog.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

tuffguy said:


> I have the P2500 and play UT2004 and it works very well. I use the Nostromo N52 keypad myself and my son uses the P2500 when we play on lan. From the main menu select settings, then the input tab. Click on enable joystick and that is all. You configure the controller outside of UT2004 by using the Profile editor. If you download the profile for UT 2003/04 from the saitek site and follow the directions for adding to your profile list that will get you going. You can then make changes to that profile if you so desire. If you find the controller isn't working once you start the game try pressing the digital button to switch it back to analog.


I had all the the downloads, the drivers/programing software and most importantly the UT2003/2004 profile. From day one i had the downloads so i was ready as soon as i got it.

The the problem is that when i look around with the right joystick, the game is all jagged and distorted. It looks like lag or a poor frame rate. Also has a slight problem where it will slowly point the crosshiar twords the ground trowing off the aim.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

The only other thing i can think of is the "user ini" in the system folder of UT2004. I have played around with it before but only got bad results.


Here is the controller area of the "user ini" if anyone knows how to configure it?


Joy1=Fire
Joy2=Jump
Joy3=AltFire
Joy4=Duck
Joy5=NextWeapon
Joy6=SwitchWeapon 2
Joy7=SwitchWeapon 3
Joy8=SwitchWeapon 4
Joy9=SwitchWeapon 9
Joy10=SwitchWeapon 0
Joy11=InventoryPrevious
Joy12=InventoryActivate
Joy13=MoveForward
Joy14=StrafeRight
Joy15=MoveBackward
Joy16=StrafeLeft
JoyX=Axis aStrafe SpeedBase=300.0 DeadZone=0.1
JoyY=Axis aBaseY SpeedBase=300.0 DeadZone=0.1 Invert=-1
JoyZ=
JoyR=
JoyU=
JoyV=Axis aBaseX SpeedBase=2.0 DeadZone=0.4
JoySlider1=Axis aLookUp SpeedBase=2.0 DeadZone=0.4
JoySlider2=


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

The problem you describe is the result of not enabling the profile before starting UT2004. If this is not the case the only other suggestion would be to make sure there are no other controllers or usb devices pluggged in at the same time just for troubleshooting purposes. You should see a controller icon in the system tray whenever your p2500 is plugged in. Right click on the icon and select the Ut2003/04 profile from the list by left clicking on it. The controller icon should now be surrounded by a green box indicating a profile is now active. Then start UT2004 and try it out.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok, that fix the Aiming problem. I had it activated before only differnce this time was i draged the extracted DAT file into the Saitek software folder. 

But problem still is that i am still getting a jagged look to the game. Like im getting a poor frame rate or lag.

I see in your picture above that you have the UT2004 profile. How did you get that profle out of the zip-file download that says, Unreal Tournament 2003/2004?


Thanks,
~Da Bob~


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

The UT2004 profile I created myself. It's just a variation of the 2003 profile I downloaded from saitek. I'm still playing around with it, trying different button assignments. I'm making a profile that will utilize the most used button assignments when on foot, then when entering a vehicle you push the shift button to change the button assignments and joystick sensitivity to improve control and accuracy when operating vehicles. You'll just have to play with the input settings for mouse smoothing and acceleration in the game to change your joystick sensitivity. This can be done using the profile editor but it's taking alot of trial and error and I haven't had much time to work on it. I'll have the profile on saiteks site when I feel I have perfected it. Creating a profile is pretty easy for most games. UT2004 has been a bit more difficult for me though. As for the jagged look or poor frame rate when turning, I can see some of that myself, but it's not that noticeable. If you haven't already, you should update your graphics drivers.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

I have the latest drivers and windows updates and i can play around with the controller sensitivety. When you perfect your Ut2004 profile make sure you post a link to down load it. Thanks.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Solved: I was talking online in team speak about using a controller and my buddy gave me this copy of part of the "user ini" file.

What you do is to get a controller configured properly is..........
1. Go to your "UT2004 folder," open it
2. Go to the "System folder," open it 
3. Scroll down to a "Notpad" doc with th name "User," open it
4: Scroll down to "joy" (the controller joy pad configuration) 
5: Replace the current "joy" configuration with this.......

Joy1=Fire 
Joy2=Jump 
Joy3=AltFire 
Joy4=Duck 
Joy5=NextWeapon 
Joy6=SwitchWeapon 2 
Joy7=SwitchWeapon 3 
Joy8= 
Joy9=SwitchWeapon 9 
Joy10=SwitchWeapon 0 
Joy11=InventoryPrevious 
Joy12=InventoryActivate 
Joy13=MoveForward 
Joy14=StrafeRight 
Joy15=MoveBackward 
Joy16=StrafeLeft 
JoyX=Axis aStrafe SpeedBase=300.0 DeadZone=0.4 
JoyY=Axis aBaseY SpeedBase=300.0 DeadZone=0.4 Invert=-1 
JoyZ= 
JoyR=Axis aBaseX SpeedBase=60.0 DeadZone=0.4 
JoyU=Axis aLookUp SpeedBase=40.0 DeadZone=0.4 Invert=-1 
JoyV= 
JoySlider1= 
JoySlider2=

6: File Save As "User" It will say "UT2004/System/User.ini" already exists. Do you want to replace it? Click "Yes"
7: Hop in UT 2k4 try out your controller and enjoy.

Note: You should probbly make a copy of your User.ini file before you make any changes to it.


----------

